
Deadly Truth of General AI? – Computerphile - doener
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcdVC4e6EV4
======
kleer001
I think it can be a problem if they stuff the GI learns is morally tainted
(doesn't emphasize the high price of life) and it has control over life and
death.

~~~
doener
You find a discussion in great detail here:
[http://waitbutwhy.com/2015/01/artificial-intelligence-
revolu...](http://waitbutwhy.com/2015/01/artificial-intelligence-
revolution-2.html)

~~~
kleer001
Thanks! I like the overview discussions over at LessWrong about AI too. That's
where I learned some of the more fine grain distinctions in the Artificial
Mind pantheon.

I'm more in the dedicated and subservient personal assistant ecological niche
as a good place for artificial minds. They learn about you, help you when they
can, recover from mistakes quickly, etc... A la Jarvis in the Iron Man world
or Jeeves to his Berty Wooster. There's a great portrait in the Neanderthal
Parallax, a trilogy of novels by Robert J. Sawyer. The "companion implants",
just perfect.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Neanderthal_Parallax#Gover...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Neanderthal_Parallax#Government_and_justice)

------
doener
Here's part 2:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qfIgCiYlfY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qfIgCiYlfY)

